# Sci-fi Writer Won Dispute Over the Wachowski Brothers for the Matrix



## Azyiu (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, this might be old news to some, but I came across to this story by chance, and it doesn't seem like this story was ever mentioned here; so I think I am just going to share it anyway.



> This little known story has met a just conclusion, as Sophia Stewart, African American author of The Matrix will finally receive her just due from the copyright infringement of her original work!!!
> 
> A six-year dispute has ended involving Sophia Stewart, the Wachowski Brothers, Joel Silver and Warner Brothers. Stewarts allegations, involving copyright infringement and racketeering, were received and acknowledged by the Central District of California, Judge Margaret Morrow presiding.



Sophia Stewart, The Real Creator of ?The Matrix,? Wins Lawsuit

Original Creator of Matrix & Terminator Wins $2.5 Billion In Lawsuit | The HipHop Consultant


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 29, 2013)

No, I had no idea about this. How very interesting. I enjoyed the Matrix movies - thanks to Ms. Stewart for the original idea apparently. Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## redstone (Apr 29, 2013)

snopes.com: Sophia Stewart Matrix Lawsuit

Damn...


----------



## Edika (Apr 29, 2013)

^ Debunked Sophia Stewart vs. The Matrix story still circulates web - National African-American Books | Examiner.com

On the same page.

Seems that the case was dismissed since she never showed up in the preliminary hearing but after one erroneous publication in a college newspaper started the rumor that she won.

I really disliked that in the articles saying she won they turned into a race issue.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 29, 2013)

Edika said:


> ^ Debunked Sophia Stewart vs. The Matrix story still circulates web - National African-American Books | Examiner.com
> 
> On the same page.
> 
> ...



Yep, upon more checking, this seems to be a hoax after all...

snopes.com: Sophia Stewart Matrix Lawsuit

Sorry guys, my bad.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 29, 2013)

hoax or not, the Wachowski bros owe a lot of the imagery of the Matrix to Ghost in the Shell (not sure if they spoke about it influencing their work or not) Not to take away from the merit of their original ideas, but I can see where they adapted some ideas and themes from the anime for their own work.


----------



## djyngwie (Apr 29, 2013)

Just a thought: It's not particularly nice to Lana to keep calling them the Wachowskis 'brothers'.


----------



## Choop (Apr 29, 2013)

Mexi said:


> hoax or not, the Wachowski bros owe a lot of the imagery of the Matrix to Ghost in the Shell (not sure if they spoke about it influencing their work or not) Not to take away from the merit of their original ideas, but I can see where they adapted some ideas and themes from the anime for their own work.



I think they've openly stated plenty that they were immensely inspired by Ghost in the Shell, which is pretty great. Ghost in the Shell is


----------



## The Grief Hole (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought the inspiration for the Matrix came from a 'Invisibles' comic. The basic premise is exactly the same.


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 30, 2013)

This woman has a serious case of butthurt. Am I the only one who thinks that her defence in the court case was pretty much "I KNEW KUNG FU FIRST!!!"


----------

